# just thought to share this



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

hey guys I was surfing around for some frag tank pics and look what I came across..interesting how people emply different methods of growing corals...

http://www.garretts-acropolis.com/Pictures_and_events.htm


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, very cool! I guess you'd have to do this in a place with warm winters, lol!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

solarz said:


> Wow, very cool! I guess you'd have to do this in a place with warm winters, lol!


Hahaha yeah I guess definetly not in -30s...and u also gotta b close to the ocean...lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've always though about setting up a 40g tank outside during the summer. If I get the stuff to do it this year I think I might just go for it!!

Realisticaly I think I could keep an outside tank from april to october which is 6-7 solid months of growth outside.

Lastly, if you want to see an awesome system check out Tidal Gardens setup in their Greenhouse. You can find his videos on Youtube if you search for Tidal Gardens


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I've always though about setting up a 40g tank outside during the summer. If I get the stuff to do it this year I think I might just go for it!!
> 
> Realisticaly I think I could keep an outside tank from april to october which is 6-7 solid months of growth outside.
> 
> Lastly, if you want to see an awesome system check out Tidal Gardens setup in their Greenhouse. You can find his videos on Youtube if you search for Tidal Gardens


Yes I have seen Than's videos. It's really cool. You should try the greenhouse aquarium and see how it goes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

